# Question re: TPMS and wheel rotation



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello,

I have a 2016 Gen 2 Cruze LT that came equipped with All-season tires and TPMS sensors in the wheels. I currently have my winter steel wheels and tires on right now with no TPMS sensors (not mandatory here).

In the spring I plan to reinstall the OEM All seasons with 16" wheel and TPMS sensors. I do plan on rotating them from their original position.

My question: Will I need to have the TPMS sensors "relearned" by the car if the wheels rotate and also after being off for 6 months will anything need to be reset?

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyCanuck said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 2016 Gen 2 Cruze LT that came equipped with All-season tires and TPMS sensors in the wheels. I currently have my winter steel wheels and tires on right now with no TPMS sensors (not mandatory here).
> 
> ...


Try watching these:

[video]https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0LEVzC5VbhYxvEAsQ9XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEyb mpvZWEyBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjMzODRfMQRzZWM Dc2M-?p=rotating+tires+and+the+TPMS+on+a+Cruze&fr=mcafee&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOVP. Vd9ed0b3132c85f9179f2ff14a30369e1%26pid%3D15.1%26w %3D136%26h%3D77%26c%3D7&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DD c-xL23NSms&tit=How+To+Reprogram+%2F+Re-Learn+TPMS+On+GM+Vehicles&w=144&h=78&pos=1&vid=f8d67f068d30f913f401194ec53bd4b9&sigr=11blkeb5k&sigt=11fd52i12&sigi=12qg9adsb[/video]

[video]https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0LEVzC5VbhYxvEAsg9XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEyb mpvZWEyBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjMzODRfMQRzZWM Dc2M-?p=rotating+tires+and+the+TPMS+on+a+Cruze&fr=mcafee&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts4.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOVP. exRtB4vZdE-lJA1D-3bW8wEsCo%26pid%3D15.1%26w%3D136%26h%3D77%26c%3D7&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DA 5EVOtZBWnE&tit=Relearn+TPMS+on+GM+vehicles+without+a+TPMS+too l&w=144&h=78&pos=2&vid=e1d74914721c6497cfd4a0d55e401e59&sigr=11b4a9543&sigt=11ft5cl8i&sigi=12jrq6657[/video]

[video]https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0LEVzC5VbhYxvEAsw9XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEyb mpvZWEyBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjMzODRfMQRzZWM Dc2M-?p=rotating+tires+and+the+TPMS+on+a+Cruze&fr=mcafee&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOVP. V4273e9f279acb95e7b75e37fdf8e70ed%26pid%3D15.1%26w %3D136%26h%3D77%26c%3D7&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dw jBtXP2IDBY&tit=Tire+Rotation%3A+Maximizing+Mileage+-+Certified+Service+...&w=144&h=78&pos=3&vid=fc75ed3f2c4b418eb5ab78bbef22f0f9&sigr=11bk32f6j&sigt=11pl97337&sigi=12q572i1m[/video]

or read this:

How to match TPMS sensors after tire rotation


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyCanuck said:


> Will I need to have the TPMS sensors "relearned" by the car if the wheels rotate


Yes. And despite claims to the contrary, you'll need a tool to do that. The "let the air out of the tire" trick died somewhere around the 2012/2013 model year. 

You can either buy the tool for around $70, or take it to a tire place. They should have the tool. If they're doing some other work, there is a good chance they'll do it as a freebie.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you Blasirl and ChevyGuy!


----------

